# 2 seperate User Submitted News.



## zuron7 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, if you've been frequenting the User Submitted News area you will see that there has been a lot of new about other stuff other than gaming.

Lot of politics and peace issues to be precise.

So let's have a separate section for all the other news articles that are not related to gaming.



Yes or No?

I say Yes.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 10, 2010)

yes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

Er, maybe. Just gaming news and "other" news?


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 11, 2010)

This would definitely be a useful feature I think.
People could avoid the non-gaming news that they dislike so much without any fuss.
What harm could this do?


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 11, 2010)

My suggestion is to remove it altogether.  Stick with NDS-Games and General Off Topic.  I hate it when someone posts news in the News section, and another person posts the exact same thing in one of the other sections.  It happens every time something big happens (Pokemon Black & White, for example), guaranteed.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Er, maybe. Just gaming news and "other" news?



+1


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes. "Gaming News" and "Other News" seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's just a suggestion considering that quite a few people come here mostly for Gaming news.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 11, 2010)

good suggestion I vote yes for seperate sections, "Gaming News" and "World News" or something like that


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 11, 2010)

Completely agree with the idea~! I come here for gaming news mostly xD~!


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 11, 2010)

To be honest I don't think world news should have a section at all and it doesn't belong in User Submitted either, it belongs in offtopic discussion. 

I'm not saying it's not worth reading because I do follow those threads, but this is a gaming website and I don't think it's relevant. I'd be worried that a general world news section would just start echoing every newspaper out there, rather than just including topics intended to open to discussion, which is kind of the whole point of a forum. If I just wanted to read the news, I'd look on the BBC website, not here.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 11, 2010)

Great idea. "Gaming News" and "Other News" would be the most useful.


----------



## Theraima (Apr 11, 2010)

YES! 

Yeah, why not. Better to have separate sections of news.


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

Gaming news http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=156
Other news http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=167 - http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=7


----------



## Cyan (Apr 11, 2010)

Same as Psyfira, I think it's more general discussion section.
we don't need a new section for "other news".

And more important, it doesn't bother me to have other news in there. I just read the one I want.
So, I vote no.

but I would like them more in general discussion if I had to search for them later.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Gaming news http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=156
> Other news http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=167 - http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=7



^^

I voted no as I do not think it is necessary as it would just be more work for the staff, if you need to post general news ( which I do read ) then use general off topic


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> To be honest I don't think world news should have a section at all and it doesn't belong in User Submitted either, it belongs in offtopic discussion.
> 
> I'm not saying it's not worth reading because I do follow those threads, but this is a gaming website and I don't think it's relevant. I'd be worried that a general world news section would just start echoing every newspaper out there, rather than just including topics intended to open to discussion, which is kind of the whole point of a forum. If I just wanted to read the news, I'd look on the BBC website, not here.


I absoluely agree with you on this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 11, 2010)

Um, no. The only reason we got a lot of "non-gaming news" this week is because a lot of big "non-gaming" stuff was happening. Most of time there's hardly any political news. Even then, there's not enough news here that's not gaming to warrant a separate section. As others said, just use General Off Topic for political news.


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 14, 2010)

gaming news and other would be perfect.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2010)

You know, an awful lot of these current events user submitted news are all coming from the same user, Vidboy10.

Just sayin'


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, if you've been frequenting the User Submitted News area you will see that there has been a lot of new about other stuff other than gaming.

Lot of politics and peace issues to be precise.

So let's have a separate section for all the other news articles that are not related to gaming.



Yes or No?

I say Yes.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it's a great idea, we should keep games and business separated.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 14, 2010)

I disagree. The User Submitted News section is fine the way it is. You don't need to select the topics you don't want to read. You can quickly glance through it to see what interests you. Plus, the news doesn't come fast enough that everything from the first page moves to the second.


----------



## Jeff88 (Apr 14, 2010)

^Look at the submitted news and tell me how many of them are games and off topics ones. Over half of the freaking pages are filled with some random news which has nothing to do with games. If I want to read some world news, this is the last place I would come to. I come here to read about games, not spending 30 seconds shifting what I want to read and what I don't want.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 16, 2010)

Like I said, you can quickly glance and see what interests you. You don't need to click on topics you don't have an interest in.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

i agree with Anakir on this don't read threads you're not interested in simple as that...also we already had this discussion in another thread a few days ago... http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220706


----------



## Gore (Apr 16, 2010)

It would be pretty danged inconvenient to have to look through two subforums instead of one


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 16, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> It would be pretty danged inconvenient to have to look through two subforums instead of one


use tabs


----------

